# Shared object "libdl.so.1" not found, required by "vim"



## leveraction (Nov 13, 2018)

I just upgraded to *11.2-RELEASE-p4* trying to solve an issue related to upgrading the ports collection. (earlier post)   After the upgrades I tried to start 'vim' to edit a config file and get this error:


```
Shared object "libdl.so.1" not found, required by "vim"
```

How do I go about acquiring and installing this library so I can use 'vim' again?


----------



## phoenix (Nov 14, 2018)

I ran into this after doing an upgrade from 10.3 to 10.4 to 11.0 to 11.2.

Ran `pkg upgrade -f` twice before I realised I hadn't don't the last `freebsd-update install` after rebooting. Once that completed, /usr/lib/libdl.so.1 was available to everything.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 14, 2018)

It's a base library:

```
root@c2:~# ll /usr/lib/libdl.so.1
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel  6160 Jul  4 11:29 /usr/lib/libdl.so.1
```
So it looks like you didn't quite finish the upgrade.


----------

